
China Is Reluctant to Blame North Korea, Its Ally, for Cyberattack - JumpCrisscross
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/17/world/asia/china-north-korea-ransomware.html?em_pos=small&emc=edit_dk_20170517&nl=dealbook&nl_art=4&nlid=65508833&ref=headline&te=1&_r=0
======
willvarfar
Blaming NK for ransomware is a major cop-out and public disservice.

By playing the "state actor" card the corporate PR can shift blame from
themselves to make them instead seem the defenseless victims, thus changing
public perception and reducing the lessons that need to be learned here.

The NSA and CIA can be blamed for hoarding vulnerabilities and, more
importantly, failing to keep control of them.

Microsoft can be blamed for having the bug in the first place.

Microsoft can be blamed for not having a good silent background no-reboot
update.

And punters can be blamed for not updating.

Etc.

Everyone - governments, software companies, software engineers, the public -
can all learn something.

Instead I fear that the press will make a big thing or "state actors" being to
blame and nobody will learn anything :(

